# HELP, whats wrong with my fish?



## xdayle (Feb 9, 2012)

I have an 80l fish tank, well set up and do water changes weekly. I had 6 guppies, 2 mollies, a tetra, a dwarf gourami and a baby mollie living happily in there, and we went to pets at home 5 days ago and decided to get one more molly and 3 neon tetras. Brought them home, the molly died that night and ever since all my fish in my tank have died apart from 1 molly and 1 guppy 

Before the fish die, they kind of float upside down all over the place for a couple of hours then eventually die.. not sure if this is a sign of anything? i have done a 50% water change and took a sample to be checked at pets at home...they said my water was perfect and refunded me for the molly.
I'm so gutted as i've spent a long time building up my tank, and i was almost finished and now i need to start all over again  just literally waiting for the last 2 to die


----------



## kudagirl (Jan 24, 2012)

Hi,
Did you not put them in a qt for a week or two before putting them in your dt if you did then you might be able to go to pets at home , tell them what happen and go from there.
If you didnt put them in a qt they may say its your own fault and will not compensate you.
Did she look ok when you got her there your no white spots or anythink else on it.
Im very sorry about your loss i do know how you fill as i have lost fish doing he same thing of not puting the fish in a qt


----------



## Quinzell (Mar 14, 2011)

On top of what Kudagirl has already said, its possible that your tank could be close to maximum stocking density.

Have a look at this site and it will help work out how many fish you can keep and if you need to make any adjustments.


----------



## ever expanding (May 9, 2011)

im sorry about you loosing so many fish. i no its fustrating when this happens and upseting.
Did pets at home check Everything ? Ph ? nitrate , nitrite and ammonia ? beacuse i no my pets at home only check some.

But there could be a number of reasons this could have happened.
they say 1 inch of fish to 1 gallon of water. 80 litres = 20 gallons .. you have to take into consideration that your tank will not be holding the full 80 litres if you have gravel/sand and ornaments.

do you have gravel or sand ? have you added any new ornaments ? changed any filter media ? are you adding water treatment each time you do a 50% change ? is there enough oxygen in the tank ? is your water at the right temperature ? is there a way any cleaning /aerosol products have gotten into the tank? are you over feeding your fish ? 
over feeding can cause the swimbladder and make the fish float about and turn upside down  swim bladder itself is not contagious however the cause may be bacterial but, swim bladder itself cannot be transferred from one fish to another.

ive had fish that have just died of shock when ive brang them home. i cant say if the fish had anything wrong with her and i dont know if she could have infected the other fish in that short space of time?
i hope this helps?


----------



## xdayle (Feb 9, 2012)

ever expanding said:


> im sorry about you loosing so many fish. i no its fustrating when this happens and upseting.
> Did pets at home check Everything ? Ph ? nitrate , nitrite and ammonia ? beacuse i no my pets at home only check some.
> 
> But there could be a number of reasons this could have happened.
> ...


Yeah they checked everything and said all is fine.
I know i was close to maximum stocking density, and these were the last fish i was adding (another reason i'm so gutted!)
I have gravel, no new ornaments, add dechlorinator to my water when i change it, temperature is fine and i have a air pump so presume there is enough oxygen. And i don't think i overfeed, i only feed 3 times a week frozen bloodworm or daphnia, and 3 times a week flake food.
I thought i was doing everything right for my fish?

Thanks for your help


----------



## xdayle (Feb 9, 2012)

kudagirl said:


> Hi,
> Did you not put them in a qt for a week or two before putting them in your dt if you did then you might be able to go to pets at home , tell them what happen and go from there.
> If you didnt put them in a qt they may say its your own fault and will not compensate you.
> Did she look ok when you got her there your no white spots or anythink else on it.
> Im very sorry about your loss i do know how you fill as i have lost fish doing he same thing of not puting the fish in a qt


I didn't quarantine, but to be honest surely this is pets at homes job - we don't all have room for a quarantine tank, especially because we only have room for the 1 tank we have! I don't understand how pets at home could say we should.


----------



## colley614 (May 12, 2012)

Pets at home generally don't have a clue what they are talking about. I go into pets at home and can diagnose virtually every illness a goldfish can have within a minute of being in there.

To me it sounds like a massive swing in parameters. Either Ammonia if your tank has not been running for long. I would also be checking you Carbon Hardness. If the tank is in direct sunlight and your Kh is low then you Ph can swing really fast.


----------



## Amy-manycats (Jun 15, 2009)

If they are going one by one, it could be a bacterial infection. BUT I would want to know the actual values of all tests done not PAH said they were all fine. TBH I have found PAH don't know their rs from their elbow most of the time...


----------



## colley614 (May 12, 2012)

Amy-manycats said:


> If they are going one by one, it could be a bacterial infection. BUT I would want to know the actual values of all tests done not PAH said they were all fine. TBH I have found PAH don't know their rs from their elbow most of the time...


From the OP I got the impression they died really quickly. I would also want to know the actual reading of para's as apposed to pets at homes opinion (who I've heard tell people they can keep 10 common goldfish in a 100 litre tank when each fish needs about 50 litres at least in reality if you read the recommended books.)

I would also like to know if the test kits where drops or strips?


----------



## coonfieldq (May 31, 2012)

Did you not put them in a qt for a week or two before putting them in your dt if you did then you might be able to go to pets at home , tell them what happen and go from there.


----------

